# screws not going in door frame with cordless drill



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Is the door frame wood or metal? If metal, it sounds like your pilot holes are too small. But if you were able to drill those then the drill is powerful enough to screw in the screws. Just make the pilot holes a bit larger.

If the door frame is wood, is it possible you've somehow reversed the drill? You should be able to screw into a wooden frame with a regular (non-powered) screwdriver.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

lcw, post a picture of the door your trying to install this on if you can.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

lcw said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope that I can get some advice in order to take the next step in the right direction.
> I wanted to install a door guard for my door like this one:
> ...


when you say just spinning? Are you using a pointed screw or bolt which is flat?? If pointed and not going into the hole eather hole to small or to big?? What kind of screw's ?? a little more info Most of those doors are metel skin and cheep wood inside. You should use a tapered drill bit first off. And the screw's will grip all the wood. As the screw's are tappered. Now if it is a bolt That is not going to work. If you can or did drill a hole the drill may have enough power. Those are very on the edge of being a drill . Not much power. When done take it back and get your money back. Their policey now is anything under $50.00 no questions ask. I used to work their for 2 1/2 yrs. Retired now so i know the in's and out's. If you could post a picture the scresws of bolts or tell us what size drill bit and what size of screw's or bolt. Of course bolt's are not going to work unless you go all the way thro the door. than that would work with a bolt. That would be the way i would do it if it was my set up . With screw's it could be pryed off easy but with bolt's not very easy Just my 2 cents


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

Next time get a larger drill.


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like a smart-azz, why would HD sell a cordless drill to install 7 screws? A handheld screwdriver with self tapping screws(for metal) or wood screws works fine with a turn of the wrist.


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> At the risk of sounding like a smart-azz, why would HD sell a cordless drill to install 7 screws? A handheld screwdriver with self tapping screws(for metal) or wood screws works fine with a turn of the wrist.


Every homeowner IMO should own a drill. Sometimes the stupidest things comes up that require them and when you dont have one it SUX!


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I agree with you..most homeowners have a drill or at least a neighbour whom they can borrow from. I guess my point is, a lot of security bolts were installed long before the invention of cordless tools. I once met a guy who removed receptacle cover plates (you know, the flat head screw type) with a cordless drill. He would curse and scream because the bit kept spiralling off the screw, but insisted that it was the better way. In any case I always prefer handheld tools, especially when working with fine woods...just gives more control.

Thank you Kwik, btw


----------



## wnabcptrNH (Jan 29, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> I agree with you..most homeowners have a drill or at least a neighbour whom they can borrow from. I guess my point is, a lot of security bolts were installed long before the invention of cordless tools. I once met a guy who removed receptacle cover plates (you know, the flat head screw type) with a cordless drill. He would curse and scream because the bit kept spiralling off the screw, but insisted that it was the better way. In any case I always prefer handheld tools, especially when working with fine woods...just gives more control.
> 
> Thank you Kwik, btw


Ha I was in a home depot one day and bumped into a kid trying to tell a worker that he wanted to screw together 4x4's with 4" drywall screws by hand with no drill, impact gun etc. Just with a screw driver. I almost wet myself!:laughing:

But back to the subject at hand. If the screw will not go in and its a steel frame its likely because the pilot hole is too small as said above. Also, the screw is probably stripping itself on the steel frame. 

My suggestion is to get self tapping/drilling screws

http://www.mcfeelys.com/self-tapping-screws

These will not only drill but tap the hole (meaning it will thread the hole as well).


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Indeed, hence the term "self tapping" lol I hope that guy wasn't building a deck with 4" drywall screws on 4 bys. NOW, 3/8" lags I can see selling him an impact driver!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

canadaclub said:


> At the risk of sounding like a smart-azz, why would HD sell a cordless drill to install 7 screws? A handheld screwdriver with self tapping screws(for metal) or wood screws works fine with a turn of the wrist.


not a smart one this is what probly happen 
he probly ask how to install these screw's?? And of course you have to sell him a drill . It is like i said very low end 7.5 volt i belive. This was maybe a guy in lumber door section he has to follow up on the instalation. If not the customer could have ask the store mananger about the instalation and guess what the sale's person get's wrote up. That is how it work's. I worked for 2 1/2 yrs their i know the end's and out's . I am retired now


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Geez, if thats the case...its sad


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's a dandy little drill---I think the idea that you didn't drill a large enough pilot hole is right-

Things to learn about using a drill like that to drive screws----

They have forward and reverse--the switch is above the trigger--

They have a clutch--that keeps a person from over tightening a screw--that is the ring behind the chuck(bit holder thingy) If the chuck stops spinning and makes a bunch of clicking sounds--turn that ring to a higher number.

Most drills have two speeds--use the low speed for screwing--high speed for drilling


Screws have different sized slots--the wrong bit will wreck the screw head.

Many screws are junk--to soft--if the screw heads are getting stripped --go buy better quality screws.

Wood screws and metal screws are different---look at the store display and see.

Some metal screws have a built in drill tip--called self tapping--handy--Mike--





O.K. folks--back to arguing and goofing around!:laughing:


----------



## lcw (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, Thanks for all of the tips so far. 
As you can tell, I have never drilled anything before. On the door frame I made what I thought were pilot holes maybe a 1/4 inch in with the long flat head screw...

1 1/4" flat head screw:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/314kZA7nF2L.jpg

and the other screws are also pointed and not that much shorter (maybe an inch exactly...sorry, my camera pixels are very low and unable to get a good shot of the screws). 
For the hinge, the flat head screw is for the centre and 2 short screws are for the ends.

What are "one way" screws"? The instructions say to not use one way screws until both parts are installed and alignments secured.

The drill bit says ph.2 6 on it...I don't know if that tells the size. 

A picture of my door is attached.

Thanks


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't help but think that the installation of a security device not the best place to learn how to drive a fastener. I hope you will give serious consideration to having a handy friend show you how to do it.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

You say you made the pilot holes using "the long flat head screw." Could be part of your problem. Pilot holes are made with a drill bit.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

.
lcw, is that a metal door you drilled into? If so it's probably hollow and that’s why you can’t get any bight with your screw.


----------



## lcw (Nov 1, 2010)

ok thanks md2lgyk. 
Kwikfishron, I made the holes on the boarder. I haven't even attempted the door yet!


----------



## lawndart (Mar 24, 2008)




----------

